# IVF abroad where to start and costs



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

I am currently looking at next steps for us... we have one more FET but need to have it in my mind what the next steps are if it does not work. After this we would have spent over £23K on IVF/FET. I can not face the idea of giving up, so am looking at cheaper options and understnad in some cases going abroad can be cheaper.. but not sure where to start.. any advise/prices would be greatly received.

I need IVF as I have no tubes left after ectopic pregnancies

Many thanks


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

HI always, just spotted this and you didn't have any replies.  You've probably moved on to other parts of the boards, but just in case not check out the South Africa section.  The great thing about SA is that you can have a holiday at the same time, although admittedly a lot of us are going there for DE.

Lilo x


----------



## Andi123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you looking ivf with your eggs or donation? I emailed around for egg donation - replies here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243308.0

Hope that helps


----------

